# Believe it or Not,Turkey Decoy Set Ups



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Sure would like to read about the strange things that have happened in set-up's over the year's. Personally I've had my share and of some I'm having a hard time believing of "what the hell just happened"! Two years ago,out of no where ,a Bald Eagle swooped down on one of the Avian X hen decoys! They must really look like the real thing.It hit the decoy hard enough to make noise but probably couldn't grasp it because its talon's couldn't penetrate the body.That could of been $80 flying away.Wish we would of had a camera shot of that one.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't had anything abnormal happen . But a good friend of mine had a coyote snatch a avian hen decoy by the neck off the stake and start running off . A load on hevi shot ended it's escape . 

I've seen plenty of yotes while hunting but that seemed pretty neat. Maybe if I easwas so quick to drop the hammer on them when I see them I would get to see cool stuff . He said he watched it aporach the decoys and waited to see what would happen .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

No doubt that it's not uncommon to have coyote's stalk the decoy's,had it happen more than once to us.Although you'd have to picture this in your mind.Had a 'yote cutting through the wood's across from us and I hit it with some yelp's.Instant STOP!It crouch's down like a cat and stalk's the 2 decoy's.It comes into the opening and comes low and slow right to the plastic hen.When he got real close to the deke he got this look of the old Wiley Coyote on the Road Runner cartoon series when he new he was going to get blown up.Pretty funny and the rest was history.All the other encounter's with coyote's never were close enough to get a shot.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I don’t use decoys enough to have had an experience but yotes will stalk you also! I was set up once calling. I heard a “woof” behind the tree I was sitting against. I first thing I thought was oh no, somebody’s dog. I slowly looked behind me and the yote bolted. I started yelping and cutting like crazy and she immediately stopped on a dime. I’ve seen others while hunting but that’s the only one I’ve taken while turkey hunting. I’ve heard of a few decoys being shot or stolen this year.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have had 3 separate times where coyotes came into decoy setups. The one that stands out the most was where the coyote came into about 25 yds, looked at decoy, then lunged at the decoy and hit it so hard the stake flew sideways and the decoy went straight up in air! I was laughing so much and in awe that I never got off a shot on him. The other setups the coyotes were not as fortunate! HaHa.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good topic. I have one of those stories.

Imagine a ridge that drops off towards the east relatively steeply into a hardwoods bottom. At the top are about 50yds of tall pines that act as a windbreak and beyond that there’s a cornfield where it levels out on top. Classic roost site.

I had a few branches piled together in front of me and was sitting against a pine tree at the top with three of those old school FeatherFlex foam decoys 30yds out in the cornfield. 

As expected they were roosted down below me and were making quite the rowdy raucous of Turkey sounds. I had battled this Gobbler before and lost so the whole morning only gave a few sweet yelps for him to ponder.

Things suddenly got quiet and I wondered what was going on. My worst fear was another hunter from below. After ten minutes of silence I seen the other hunter as a Coyote stepped out in to the field. He chose a path that would take him near my dekes but not right at them. Now, no kidding, he appeared to be acting in a nonchalant, lackadaisical manner as if, if he could talk would be saying “whoa do de doo, just passing through “. It was funnier than chit. 

He must have thought it was working because when his path took him nearest to one of my hens he suddenly lunges and grabs it right by the back of the neck. Just as quick, he instantly drops it and bolts as fast as he could go with his tail between his legs leaving my decoy off the stake and laying sideways on the ground. I didn’t dare go out there and fix it as I would have been skylined and compromised my position. I stayed put. 

Thirty minutes later that big ol Gobbler steps out almost the same place the Coyote did. He was by himself and making his way towards my setup. I shot him, no kidding, as he was standing over that hen laying on its side. Big Ol Gobbler!

After that, I always wondered just how realistic a decoy has to be?


----------

